# Installed aftermarket headlights



## Sbasher314 (Oct 22, 2018)

Bought (super cheap but get the job done and look pretty good) autosaver88 projector headlights. Everything seems to be wired correctly and the shop double checked everything and couldn't find any issues. The strange thing is, on the driver side the low beams are off when the high beams go on, but the passenger has both turned on. Not sure whether this is on the cruze side or the headlight side of things. Does the cruze from factory send voltage through for both high beam and low beam wires at the same time? What would the expected outcome be, and what would a potential solution be? Any ideas as to what the issue might be?


----------



## MattJensen (Oct 24, 2017)

Sbasher314 said:


> Bought (super cheap but get the job done and look pretty good) autosaver88 projector headlights. Everything seems to be wired correctly and the shop double checked everything and couldn't find any issues. The strange thing is, on the driver side the low beams are off when the high beams go on, but the passenger has both turned on. Not sure whether this is on the cruze side or the headlight side of things. Does the cruze from factory send voltage through for both high beam and low beam wires at the same time? What would the expected outcome be, and what would a potential solution be? Any ideas as to what the issue might be?


No, it does not. The high beams run independently and shut the low beams off on both sides when the high beams are selected. My guess is that this is a headlight issue. Best of luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sbasher314 (Oct 22, 2018)

Is there relays for the high/low beams? Could it be possible the relay for the low beam is just stuck for the passenger side so never turns off like it should? I'll check it out with a multimeter but seems like that could be a thung.


----------



## MattJensen (Oct 24, 2017)

Sbasher314 said:


> Is there relays for the high/low beams? Could it be possible the relay for the low beam is just stuck for the passenger side so never turns off like it should? I'll check it out with a multimeter but seems like that could be a thung.


That could be the case. Although, I think just one relay controls both the driver and passenger sides at any given time, so I’d think that the both low beams would be stuck on if that was the case. I think there would be two relays for the headlights, one for the low beams and one for the high beams. But don’t quote me on this, I’d check the relays in the fuse box. I’d also disconnect the connectors at the bulb on both the high beam and low beam on both sides, and check to see if there is current going to only the low beams with the low beams on, and only the high beams when the high beams are on. If this isn’t the case, then I’d say it’s an electrical/relay issue.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nos2006 (Nov 1, 2018)

Can't help with the issue, but the headlights look great!


----------

